# Bike event on the 26th of July 2014



## Rockstone bike alley (May 20, 2014)

Greetings all.

Our organisation will be hosting a bike event at the Lordship Recreational Ground in Haringey, North London on Saturday the 26th of July 2014 between 1pm and 6pm.  We would like to create a bike exhibition based on Bikes and the two world wars. If anyone has an exhibition, has any old bikes, and is a Historian and has any info/bikes/memorabilia the celebrates bikes and cycling during the world wars can they please contact us:

info@rockstonebikealley.org
07572854152
0208-442-6000 ext 6110


----------



## johan willaert (May 22, 2014)

Sounds great... I did something similar back in 2005...

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles2.htm


----------

